# Bloody kids... &#128514;&#128521;



## Tiger (Dec 8, 2016)

I love my lad. He's ace. Really getting into his golf and starting to have lessons now. Didn't like the idea of individual lessons. Tried group ones but he felt too selfconscious. So plan was father and son lessons with emphasis on him. 

We have the lesson then the coach gives us a chocolate playing challenge. We then head out on our 9 hole course to play and the winner of the challenge gets the chocolate.

My game is not in a great place at the moment. Too much work not enough play makes Tiger a naff golfer. So we get back in the pro shop and our coach asks how we got on. I" did really well" says my lad (to be fair to him he did) "but Dad was absolute rubbish" Cheers son kick a man while he's down.

Now the Mrs has joined in the chirping about my poor golf and I'm starting to get a complex. So question is anyone else get regularly abused by their offspring about their lack of golfing prowess?

I'm off to cuddle my clubs and cry in the corner


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2016)

Tiger said:



			I love my lad. He's ace. Really getting into his golf and starting to have lessons now. Didn't like the idea of individual lessons. Tried group ones but he felt too selfconscious. So plan was father and son lessons with emphasis on him. 

We have the lesson then the coach gives us a chocolate playing challenge. We then head out on our 9 hole course to play and the winner of the challenge gets the chocolate.

My game is not in a great place at the moment. Too much work not enough play makes Tiger a naff golfer. So we get back in the pro shop and our coach asks how we got on. I" did really well" says my lad (to be fair to him he did) "but Dad was absolute rubbish" Cheers son kick a man while he's down.

Now the Mrs has joined in the chirping about my poor golf and I'm starting to get a complex. So question is anyone else get regularly abused by their offspring about their lack of golfing prowess?

I'm off to cuddle my clubs and cry in the corner
		
Click to expand...

He's going to whoop your backside next Spring. Get use to it and get use to hearing about it


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 8, 2016)

Jr often beats me in putting comps... and is now scratch in sarcasm reminding me of my loss. Wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## richart (Dec 8, 2016)

Tiger said:



			I love my lad. He's ace. Really getting into his golf and starting to have lessons now. Didn't like the idea of individual lessons. Tried group ones but he felt too selfconscious. So plan was father and son lessons with emphasis on him. 

We have the lesson then the coach gives us a chocolate playing challenge. We then head out on our 9 hole course to play and the winner of the challenge gets the chocolate.

My game is not in a great place at the moment. Too much work not enough play makes Tiger a naff golfer. So we get back in the pro shop and our coach asks how we got on. I" did really well" says my lad (to be fair to him he did) "but Dad was absolute rubbish" Cheers son kick a man while he's down.

Now the Mrs has joined in the chirping about my poor golf and I'm starting to get a complex. So question is anyone else get regularly abused by their offspring about their lack of golfing prowess?

I'm off to cuddle my clubs and cry in the corner
		
Click to expand...

 As long as you can out drive him when you get one right out of the screws, I wouldn't worry Tiger.  I bet he hasn't got a corner names after him ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 8, 2016)

Tiger said:



			So question is anyone else get regularly abused by their offspring about their lack of golfing prowess?
		
Click to expand...

For some strange reason I seemed to get regularly abused by most of this forum about my chipping. I've no idea why


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 8, 2016)

Tiger said:



			I love my lad. He's ace. Really getting into his golf and starting to have lessons now. Didn't like the idea of individual lessons. Tried group ones but he felt too selfconscious. So plan was father and son lessons with emphasis on him. 

We have the lesson then the coach gives us a chocolate playing challenge. We then head out on our 9 hole course to play and the winner of the challenge gets the chocolate.

My game is not in a great place at the moment. Too much work not enough play makes Tiger a naff golfer. So we get back in the pro shop and our coach asks how we got on. I" did really well" says my lad (to be fair to him he did) "but Dad was absolute rubbish" Cheers son kick a man while he's down.

Now the Mrs has joined in the chirping about my poor golf and I'm starting to get a complex. So question is anyone else get regularly abused by their offspring about their lack of golfing prowess?

I'm off to cuddle my clubs and cry in the corner
		
Click to expand...

What comes around goes around &#128521; Every dog and that.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 8, 2016)

drive4show said:



			For some strange reason I seemed to get regularly abused by most of this forum about my chipping. I've no idea why  

Click to expand...

Hang on a minute how many members of the forum have you fathered? &#128552;&#128552;&#128552;&#128552;&#128552;


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 9, 2016)

The last time I asked my boy if he wanted to go and play golf his response was "Yes, but you can't play. You can carry my clubs and take photos of me".

I know my place.


----------



## Capella (Dec 9, 2016)

I don't have children myself. But when I played my very first comp, an afterwork 9-hole comp, last year, I played together with a 12 year old boy. He did pretty well that day and managed to get cut a few shots, while I played absolutely rubbish. He never said anything during the round though, but was very supportive and remained very gentleman-like through the whole ordeal. A few weeks later, in another comp, we did not play together, but saw each other in the clubhouse afterwards, so he asked me how I had done this time. I said: "Oh, it was a lot better than last time." He looked at me and said: "Well, thank God!" :rofl:


----------



## Tiger (Dec 9, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			The last time I asked my boy if he wanted to go and play golf his response was "Yes, but you can't play. You can carry my clubs and take photos of me".

I know my place.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant :rofl:


----------



## Tiger (Dec 9, 2016)

Capella said:



			I don't have children myself. But when I played my very first comp, an afterwork 9-hole comp, last year, I played together with a 12 year old boy. He did pretty well that day and managed to get cut a few shots, while I played absolutely rubbish. He never said anything during the round though, but was very supportive and remained very gentleman-like through the whole ordeal. A few weeks later, in another comp, we did not play together, but saw each other in the clubhouse afterwards, so he asked me how I had done this time. I said: "Oh, it was a lot better than last time." He looked at me and said: "Well, thank God!" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Good kid. Sure you would have given you more jibes if he was yours though I think when it comes to their parents children have zero filters...

Interestingly mines not impressed when I smoke one down the middle "well you're bigger than me" but if I hit one close to the pin or drain a long putt :clap:

If only I did it more often &#128521;&#128514;


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 9, 2016)

Capella said:



			I don't have children myself. But when I played my very first comp, an afterwork 9-hole comp, last year, I played together with a 12 year old boy. He did pretty well that day and managed to get cut a few shots, while I played absolutely rubbish. He never said anything during the round though, but was very supportive and remained very gentleman-like through the whole ordeal. A few weeks later, in another comp, we did not play together, but saw each other in the clubhouse afterwards, so he asked me how I had done this time. I said: "Oh, it was a lot better than last time." He looked at me and said: "Well, thank God!" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I hope you gave him  a clip round the ear !


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2016)

My son, 16, started to pull away from me about 2 yrs ago. Last season I couldn't get within a country mile of him. I wouldn't accept shots off him for most of the year but now I accept my full allowance. On Sunday I took all 10 shots off him but he still beat me by 3 stbld points. It is the way it should be and I have no problem with it. My challenge is for me to improve. I love watching him rip shots, take on daft options. He never sees water, rough, obstacles. He just goes for it, as do most of his friends around his age. Great to watch.

He no longer ribs me about the overall score, no challenge I'm sad to say. We will poke fun at each other on individual shots or holes, make mini challenges etc. and that make a round with him great fun. If you are a dad and this genuinely bothers you, no one on here fits that category so far I'm pleased to say, then you need to have a long hard look at yourself.

Capella - That was brutal . I'd take that from my own, I'd struggle to keep smiling from someone else's after that.


----------



## DRW (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Bloody kids... &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56841;*



Spear-Chucker said:



			Jr often beats me in putting comps... and is now scratch in sarcasm reminding me of my loss. Wouldn't have it any other way 

Click to expand...

How funny is that.

Yeah first started taking him to golf when he was 6 at a guess, he is 15 now and some days we have great banter and fun. He is getting better now at hcap of 18 but not very consistent at all, as his short game is not great.

So generally beat him gross but he is now swinging faster than me and we hit it very similar distances off the tee. Over the next year I get the feeling he is just going to leave me for dust, its great to watch oh the beauty of youth.

He loves telling me that I swing awful and keeps reminding me of what someone once said to him. We got paired up with a guy and afterwards the guy said to Adam 'I have never played with someone with such a violent swing and who looks he is swinging machete' He loves it says it.


----------



## Capella (Dec 9, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Capella - That was brutal . I'd take that from my own, I'd struggle to keep smiling from someone else's after that.
		
Click to expand...

He didn't mean to be mean. It just slipped out in this brutal honesty that only children possess. I think, it was mostly relieve, because me doing so badly when we played together had caused him some vicarious embarrassment.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Bloody kids... &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56841;*



DarrenWilliams said:



			How funny is that.

Yeah first started taking him to golf when he was 6 at a guess, he is 15 now and some days we have great banter and fun. He is getting better now at hcap of 18 but not very consistent at all, as his short game is not great.

So generally beat him gross but he is now swinging faster than me and we hit it very similar distances off the tee. Over the next year I get the feeling he is just going to leave me for dust, its great to watch oh the beauty of youth.

He loves telling me that I swing awful and keeps reminding me of what someone once said to him. We got paired up with a guy and afterwards the guy said to Adam 'I have never played with someone with such a violent swing and who looks he is swinging machete' He loves it says it.

Click to expand...

Sounds like great quality time, that. Hope my lad keeps playing - I'll be only too happy to take more grief


----------



## El Diablo (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: Bloody kids... &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56841;*

My lad loved hitting bucket after bucket of balls at the range from 5, at about 12 he joined the golf club and now plays off 4 (he is 16 now). 

We play together a lot and it is great to see his progress (shot 7 under par gross with me one day recently) and we compete as hard as ever and have great banter usually at my expense and also fall out with each other regularly !!

The father/son relationship is a lot different to other kids due to the time we spend together as we talk more though loads of it is of course golf/sport.

You see them change so much over time, from beginner, playing similar games and then they rush past you - time is not kind to us oldies.

He has a 105mph + club head speed with a 7 iron, so I trail in his wake as he hits the ball a mile and a great short game, but it makes those victories that much sweeter (and beating him gross in a medal this year due to my best comp round massive bragging rights).

When other club members who play with him in comps, tell me how great company he is, mature and a good golfer it makes you feel proud.

Quality time together and teaches good values - oh, and maybe he learns/hears a few too many swear words !!

Don't tell tales to Mum .....


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 9, 2016)

Used to play with my old man several years ago and he would typically beat me. Now that I've been playing regularly and got a lot better, and he's barely played lately, I would certainly beat him but he keeps avoiding my challenges with excuses like having a bad back and whatnot. Scandalous!


----------



## Tiger (Dec 9, 2016)

Great comments guys  keep 'em coming


----------



## Qbduncan (Dec 9, 2016)

My brother and his son (7) met Tim Henman on the first tee at his club in the summer, Henman couldn't have been nicer and was chatting away to my nephew about his golf. When Henman asked if his dad was any good a quick 'no he's always in the trees' followed. My brother wasn't best happy.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 9, 2016)

look on the bright side at least you are not the father Callum and Sandy from my club ..  he was once a pro and now is scratch and is the 3rd best golfer in his house.. he said to me the last time i teased him he was glad the wife and daughter didn't play:rofl:


----------



## hines57 (Dec 9, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			The last time I asked my boy if he wanted to go and play golf his response was "Yes, but you can't play. You can carry my clubs and take photos of me".

I know my place.
		
Click to expand...

Love it - brightened up my afternoon !!!!


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 9, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			look on the bright side at least you are not the father Callum and Sandy from my club ..  he was once a pro and now is scratch and is the 3rd best golfer in his house.. he said to me the last time i teased him he was glad the wife and daughter didn't play:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Tough school, that :whoo:


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 9, 2016)

A pal of mine plays of 5 and has 2 sons both Pros on the tartan tour, Paul and Steven O'Hara, if only they had their dads short game and putting skills .


----------



## Tiger (Dec 9, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			look on the bright side at least you are not the father Callum and Sandy from my club ..  he was once a pro and now is scratch and is the 3rd best golfer in his house.. he said to me the last time i teased him he was glad the wife and daughter didn't play:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Tiger (Dec 9, 2016)

Qbduncan said:



			My brother and his son (7) met Tim Henman on the first tee at his club in the summer, Henman couldn't have been nicer and was chatting away to my nephew about his golf. When Henman asked if his dad was any good a quick 'no he's always in the trees' followed. My brother wasn't best happy.
		
Click to expand...

Always in the trees &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2016)

My daughter and I had some great games for a few years when we were about the same handicap 3-4.
Trouble was she was 13-14 years old  and I was 39-40.
I started beating my own father when I was about 13 and he was 3-4 handicap. He stopped playing me when I started beating him.:lol: Proud man.


----------



## tigertot (Dec 9, 2016)

Great thread. Reminded me of my first post on the forum back in 2012 telling the story of my sons first round of golf.His second round recorded his first hole in one; 4 days after my first that took me over 25 years! He has gone from 34 as a junior to now playing collegiate golf in North Carolina playing off scratch in all his tournaments. We used to play "loser cleans the clubs" I stopped after a year as I was getting dish pan hands!!! We have had some brilliant times and I love the chance to talk to him with none of the usual phone distractions.The free coaching he enjoyed as a junior at my club was the major factor in his rapid improvement.                                                                               Bloody Kids..........The future generation of golfers !!


----------



## Tiger (Dec 10, 2016)

tigertot said:



			Great thread. Reminded me of my first post on the forum back in 2012 telling the story of my sons first round of golf.His second round recorded his first hole in one; 4 days after my first that took me over 25 years! He has gone from 34 as a junior to now playing collegiate golf in North Carolina playing off scratch in all his tournaments. We used to play "loser cleans the clubs" I stopped after a year as I was getting dish pan hands!!! We have had some brilliant times and I love the chance to talk to him with none of the usual phone distractions.The free coaching he enjoyed as a junior at my club was the major factor in his rapid improvement.                                                                               Bloody Kids..........The future generation of golfers !!
		
Click to expand...

I think I remember that thread - great to hear he's out playing college golf in the US .

Loser cleans the club's - dish pan hands &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; you guys have cheered me up no end :thup:


----------

